# My hedgehog does not move



## lululucy (Oct 3, 2017)

I've been trying to get my hedgehog to like do stuff for really really really long time sometimes I found poop around the cage but that is very rarely. I know she plays in her litter box but I moved around her cage a little bit and she stopped. Sometimes I just like wake her up and move around but then she just looks for something to sleep under there so I take all the Temptations away but she still looks for something sometime she goes under the fleeces that keep her cage nice and warm. I NEED HELP!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Do you have a wheel in her cage? What's the temperature of the cage (not the house temp). What time do you wake her up? Do you wake up your hedgie to bond or are you just waking her up to get her to move around?


----------



## lululucy (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes i have a wheel


----------



## lululucy (Oct 3, 2017)

And I try to keep the room about 70 or 80°F


----------



## lululucy (Oct 3, 2017)

Well I do it all different times


----------



## lululucy (Oct 3, 2017)

I do it from three to anytime in the night


----------



## lululucy (Oct 3, 2017)

I wake her up to do both sometimes I do other things with her like sometimes I just like sit down and play with her a little


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That is way to wide of a temperature range and 70* is way to cold. You n d to keep the cage at a steady temperature of 74-76*F. A cold hedgehogs doesn't want to be active.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Also I wouldn't keep moving things in her cage or taking them out completely as this can disrupt their nighttime activity. But as Nikki said the main cause is probably the temperature, she's probably too cold so doesn't want to be active. Do you have a thermometer in her cage? If not, I recommend you buy one so you know the exact temp of her cage and also use a ceramic heat emitter connected to a thermostat to keep her cage heated at a consistent temp.

Are you also using a lighting schedule, as I found this helped my boy be more active. Hedgehogs need 12-14hrs of artificial light (use a lamp or ceiling light). This with the increase in temperature will probably make her more active at night time.


----------



## lululucy (Oct 3, 2017)

Ok i will try to do that stuff


----------

